# Drucker spinnt - was nun?! brother MFC-210C



## ichbrauchehilfe (12. April 2007)

Hallo Leute
Mein Drucker (fast 2 jährig) spinnt total, seitdem ich die Patrone gewechselt habe, meldet er trotz neuer Patrone "schwarz leer - schwarz einsetzen - Abdeckung öffnen - schwarz leer".
Habe die Patrone original gekauft von Pelikan für o.g. Drucker, wie immer. Mehrfach nochmals raus und rein. Den Drucker für 40 min. komplett abgestellt und aus dem Strom gezogen...
Kann nicht mehr drucken und bin ziemlich verzweifelt. Wer kann mir einen guten Tipp geben? Danke im voraus!


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Mh... nen Fehler in der Patrone evtl. hast du mal eine andere probiert?


----------



## PC Heini (13. April 2007)

Setz nochmal die alte Patrone ein und schau, was der Drucker sagt. Bei meinem alten Epson erkennt der Drucker ne leere Patrone als voll.


----------

